# CF 202 Wanted



## yoman (9 Apr 2006)

I require a copy of the CF 202 for my unit's band. If anybody knows where I can procure a electronic (online) version of the document could you please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## q_1966 (10 Apr 2006)

This might be something that your officer, might have to aquire off CadetNet


----------



## catalyst (12 Apr 2006)

I have a copy, pm me for my MSN addy I can send itt o you there.


----------

